
Reviewmeta.com – Amazon Review Checker - smusamashah
https://reviewmeta.com/
======
throwawaysea
See also [https://www.fakespot.com/](https://www.fakespot.com/)

Although the easiest solution is to not shop on Amazon and avoid the flea
market of random unknown brands and cheap or dangerous counterfeits.

------
laurex
There was a pretty entertaining Planet Money story about the origin of
reviewmeta.com.
[https://www.npr.org/transcripts/623988370](https://www.npr.org/transcripts/623988370)

------
ocdtrekkie
This is actually pretty neat. I'll probably try it "in production" next time
I'm looking at an off-brand gadget. It took me a minute to figure out where it
was, but the Report Card area does a neat job showing you what reasons they
dropped some reviews. Not all of them suggest malicious intent, but there's
some good criteria there.

For instance, it trusts "easy graders" less, as well as "brand loyalists" who
review a lot of products from the same company. Both scenarios aren't exactly
harmful, but can reflect higher-than-fair review scores.

~~~
smusamashah
I find it amazing that it goes through reviewers e.g. it told me that this
reviewer has used a particular line ("comes with a brush") 6 times in reviews.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Yeah, it's a little hard to find your own review profile (I had to find an
item I reviewed that wasn't heavily reviewed, than search the list for
myself), but when I found my own review profile, I could see that ReviewMeta
decided I was 79% trustworthy. ...I haven't reviewed a lot of things over the
years, but it's a long-lived account and I think their judgment is probably
pretty fair there?

